# square inside corners



## josh6106 (Nov 5, 2008)

hey guys, i seamfill and paint, i own a finish pro corner finisher, and i find it leaves a slight round inside corner,which is harder to cut in while painting , i was thinking after i put the final coat on with the corner finisher maybe mudding one side by hand on the the ceilings to get a straighter line for when i cut in while painting. any ideas or is there a better corner finisher that leaves a perfect square inside corner. thanks


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

You could try using a dual angle drywall sponge to sand out your corners. It has two edges that when swiped tight in the corner will sharpen it out. you could also fold your old sandpapers in half and run them in the corners if it's really bad. No angle head will leave a perfect corner but it should be close. Other poster might be able to comment as to whether the blades are worn or need adjusting.

Good luck,
D'S


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

Is the tape kind of frizzy in the middle? That would point to your roller, if it's mud that is rounded, yes your plow head needs new blades/ adjusted.


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

I tried some finish pro boxes when my supplier got some testers, and I was not impressed. The silver finish started flaking off immediately exposing raw metal and making them almost impossible to push. I don't know about their heads quality-wise, but personally I would recommend a Tapetech head. Just replace the "bullets" or the clips that hold the wings on a couple times a year, and it should last a LONG LONG time!


----------



## roominaday (Feb 14, 2010)

I have the same issue. I use the Better Than Ever Tube and Angle heads. My best corners are when I flush my 1st pass with a 2.5", let dry coat each side separately with 4" knife. The issue is it takes too long on a big job. If I run a 3.5" corner flusher after the the 2.5" dries, I'll sand all ceiling angles with a small rectangle sponge to assist in a sharp cut line. I tried using an angled sponge but it cuts a bad line into the inside angle. All ceilings here are Level 4, painted flat.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I had a look at some new finishpro angle heads and noticed the tip is rounded compared to other brands, it would help avoid tearing the tape on the first coat I suppose. my northstar head was as sharp as a knife when I first got it so I tried dulling the tip with my bench grinder...It made a sort of "PINK" sound when it broke


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

you guys are using a roller on your tape before the corner tools, yes? Not using the roller is a sure way to end up with not so sexy round corners.


----------



## roominaday (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes, i use one every time.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

it's not very fancy, but I have good luck on my inside corners sanding with roll sandpaper that's about an 1/8" wider than my Marshalltown hand sander. I can sand right into the corner (using the MT sander), and as long as I've done nice work with the BTE angle tools, the corner crisps up real nice. The roll paper doesn't have any clamp tabs cut in it, so the sheet curls up under the clamp at full width. Gives me about 3/16" rub against the side of the corner the sander isn't pressed on. Things get inconvenient if the corner was mudded ugly though. Then I need a sponge. The roll sandpaper I just get at home depot.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Dynamic Medium/Fine square sanding sponge. One pass with the med/med side, one pass fine/fine side. that should be a perfectly sharp corner. one pass with fine/fine should be a perfect sharp corner if you've coated nicely (assuming the edges have been passed over with a pole/vacuum sander of some kind). Dynamic brand sponges are kick*ss.

they might not be available in the US.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

does anybody else like to cut one corner off each side of the sponge? i do this so it does not leave a line when i sand inside corners


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> does anybody else like to cut one corner off each side of the sponge? i do this so it does not leave a line when i sand inside corners


Yep, we do. We cut the opposite corners off so it doesn't leave a mark on either side of the corner.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you guy's not get angled sanding sponges over there? If you're not sure what I mean I can post a picky.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> Do you guy's not get angled sanding sponges over there? If you're not sure what I mean I can post a picky.



I use the Trim-tex angled sponges.:yes:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

wnybassman said:


> Yep, we do. We cut the opposite corners off so it doesn't leave a mark on either side of the corner.


yup, same here.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i like the regular sponges cause it sands both sides at the same leaving a sharp corner in one pass. the angled ones require sanding both sides which i do when i'm pole sanding. they are great for the tricky spots though. whatever works for ya!


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

you guys will think i'm nuts (as do many people i've worked with) but I use a corner trowel. I only use it on second and third coats. At first, it takes a little longer, but once you get the hang of it- it's really quick. The corners come perfect.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I use the norton angle blocks, and the 3M angle blocks


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> i like the regular sponges cause it sands both sides at the same leaving a sharp corner in one pass. the angled ones require sanding both sides which i do when i'm pole sanding. they are great for the tricky spots though. whatever works for ya!


I am just the opposite I will not use a square edge in the angles it will sand a ridge on the opposite side, angle works best , does that mean u only sand one side of the angle ? do u not have to sand both sides for a decent job other than a pole sander ? what about the top ring angle if there is texture how do u manage to sand a crisp angle there ? I had a guy sand out a home once and use the square edge all along the ceiling text. He got fired over that one the whole house had a 1" sanded band around the ceiling what a dumb azz. had to re texture the whole house after the painters already had been there really sucked. I am with ****** 3M or a comparable grade angle sponge. Using angled sponges allow u to detail a perfect angle.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

there is another reason why texture should be done after sanding. if the texture has been done first, then yes, i have to use an angled sponge.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

d-rock said:


> you guys will think i'm nuts (as do many people i've worked with) but I use a corner trowel. I only use it on second and third coats. At first, it takes a little longer, but once you get the hang of it- it's really quick. The corners come perfect.


Yes you are nuts,,,,,, lol


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yes you are nuts,,,,,, lol



I think all of us own one of those trowels though, am I right?


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

cuts a mean slice of pie


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Wallers said:


> Is the tape kind of frizzy in the middle? That would point to your roller, if it's mud that is rounded, yes your plow head needs new blades/ adjusted.


Great post.

Waller hit the nail on the head. You have to first determine the problem. Sounds like you have either a worn roller or worn angle head. Many heads have been "rounded" a bit to keep from cutting and dragging the tape on the glaze coat. Many guys I know hand wipe their tape coat instead of glazing, to get a sharper corner, then run it twice with angle heads. Its an extra trip, but makes a nice corner that will sand out sharp.


----------



## Mapache Drywall (Oct 15, 2016)

did you figure it out finally?


josh6106 said:


> hey guys, i seamfill and paint, i own a finish pro corner finisher, and i find it leaves a slight round inside corner,which is harder to cut in while painting , i was thinking after i put the final coat on with the corner finisher maybe mudding one side by hand on the the ceilings to get a straighter line for when i cut in while painting. any ideas or is there a better corner finisher that leaves a perfect square inside corner. thanks


----------

